

Ask HN: App Store SEO - Keywords in long App Name. Best practice? Not allowed? - jimmyready

So I've been reading that using long, human readable app names that include keywords will really help in App Store search rankings (at least outside the USA). For example, recently: http://www.slideshare.net/searchmanseo/how-to-improve-app-store-search-rankings-with-mobile-seofor-beginners-13822379<p>I've since followed this advice, changing my name from:<p>Version 0.1: "ChillWith.me"<p>to:<p>Version 0.2: "ChillWith.me - organise hangouts with your friends easily by suggesting &#38; voting on the details of your hangout. Chill with me!"<p>This has proven to work, in the Aussie App Store at least. My app ranks 1st or on the first page for words like 'organise', 'hangout', 'hangouts'.<p>However with Version 0.3, without changing the name, the app got rejected for:<p><i>3.4: App names in iTunes Connect and as displayed on a device should be similar, so as not to cause confusion<p>It would be appropriate to change one or both names so they are more similar. And remember, it is not appropriate to use keywords in your app name; please use these words as search terms for your app by entering them in the Keywords field in iTunes Connect, Manage Your Applications.<p>For your information, the following words are considered keywords:<p>organise, hangouts, friends, easily, suggesting, voting, details</i><p>So is this practice outdated? Is Apple clamping down on this? I still see many other apps with long, keyword driven names? Any other tips? I guess I'll be changing the name back to "ChillWith.me" for now.<p>Thanks,
Jimmy
http://chillwith.me
======
eliajf
From what I understand Apple has been cracking down on this kind of use of the
title field. They made a change a month or so ago that removed title names
from keyword searches. It was a horrible failure and they reverted a week
later, but don't be surprised if they do it again. More concretely, I have
heard they are rejecting apps for this although I haven't experienced it
myself.

~~~
jimmyready
Interesting, so I guess if this is consistent, we'll start seeing less "long
title app names" in the App Store as apps get updated and rejected.

------
israelyc
It looks like the main keyword is "Hangouts" Why won't you just change it to:
Chill with me hangouts?

~~~
jimmyready
Could try that, but Apple also said no keywords in your app name, and that
they considered hangouts as a keyword.

